# Sermon series for each book of the Bible



## Rufus (Nov 9, 2011)

I want to listen (or read) to a/a sermon series for each of the sixty-six books of the Bible. Which do you recommend?

(edit: and I don't mind sermons coming from non-well known preachers, especially those coming from those on the Puritanboard)


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 9, 2011)

Ben Miller did an excellent job on Micah and Sinclair Ferguson did a beautiful series of sermons on Revelations. Both are available at Sermon Audio. Our church has many series available including preaching through Romans and Mathew. I can highly recommend these series.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 9, 2011)

A great investment is by Mark Dever. 

The Message of the Old Testament: Promises Made http://www.amazon.com/Message-Old-T...7170/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1320901072&sr=8-4

The Message of the NT: promises kept http://www.amazon.com/Message-New-Testament-Promises-Kept/dp/1581347162/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 10, 2011)

J. Vernon McGee


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 10, 2011)

Joseph got ahead of me as I was also going to suggest Mark Dever.


----------



## arielann81 (Nov 10, 2011)

You said listen or read right? Well the most complete set for both that I am aware of are the sermons of Charles H. Spurgeon. He covers all books of the bible and is timeless. The Prince of Preachers and my favorite. I read his devotions every day via my daily bible app on my android but you can find his entire collections here. Not all of them are online yet but some for each book anyway and there is audio made (American accent and of course without the preaching flare but helpful if looking for audio versions). Spurgeon's Sermons—Scripture Indexes

I also watch for anything R.C. Sproul produces or recommends through ligonier.com but thats just me. Hope this helps


----------



## NB3K (Nov 10, 2011)

SolaSaint said:


> J. Vernon McGee


----------



## FenderPriest (Nov 10, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> A great investment is by Mark Dever.
> 
> The Message of the Old Testament: Promises Made http://www.amazon.com/Message-Old-T...7170/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1320901072&sr=8-4
> 
> The Message of the NT: promises kept http://www.amazon.com/Message-New-Testament-Promises-Kept/dp/1581347162/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b



For what it's worth, they're slightly cheaper at WTS Books:
The Message of the Old Testament: Promises Made
Message of the New Testament: Promises Kept

But with shipping at $1 (for that amount, I think), they probably come out the same cost. Personally, I prefer to buy from WTS Books when I can. Anyhow, I think these are exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

I do not mind the shameless plug.

I am currently preaching through Colossians and you can listen to the sermons here.

Houston Reformed » Sermons


----------



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2011)

For a simple overview, I think it's hard to beat Alec Motyer's _Roots: Let the Old Testament Speak_, and J. Gresham Machen's _The New Testament_.


----------



## Andres (Nov 10, 2011)

jogri17 said:


> A great investment is by Mark Dever.
> 
> The Message of the Old Testament: Promises Made Amazon.com: The Message of the Old Testament: Promises Made (9781581347173): Mark Dever, Graeme Goldsworthy: Books
> 
> The Message of the NT: promises kept Amazon.com: The Message of the New Testament: Promises Kept (9781581347166): Mark Dever, John MacArthur: Books



Ditto on Dever. If you'd rather listen than read, Dever has preached through, I believe, every book of the bible. You can find the messages here. Just scroll down and you'll see them on the right hand side of the page broken down by genre.

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




SolaSaint said:


> J. Vernon McGee



While there are certainly worse preachers I can think of recommending, it's important to add that McGee should be read/listened to with discernment as he is hard-core dispensational.


----------



## Fly Caster (Nov 10, 2011)

The Bible in Just Over a Year


----------

